# Stanza now works with iOS 5--Yay!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the app updates available today was for Stanza related to iOS5 issue. I tested it and it works. Update your apps!
http://itunes.com/apps/stanza

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I was disappointed to see that Amazon has said this would be the very last update of Stanza.

But ShuBook is coming along nicely, and the author has said he wants it to be better than Stanza. By the time Stanza degrades into incompatibility, we might have something better.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of the app updates available today was for Stanza related to iOS5 issue. I tested it and it works. Update your apps!
> http://itunes.com/apps/stanza
> 
> Betsy


Y'all can thanks me now...I deleted Stanza from my iPhone and (I think) iPad last week! And paid for MegaReadLite! LOL


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

So happy about this!  YEAH!


----------

